
Regulating Facebook will be one of the greatest challenges in human history - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/28/regulating-facebook-will-be-one-of-the-greatest-challenges-in-human-history
======
greenyoda
> "Regulating Facebook will be one of the greatest challenges in human
> history"

Somehow, I don't think that regulating a single company (or even an entire
industry) compares with challenges like:

\- Landing the first humans on the moon

\- Defeating Nazi Germany and its allies in World War II and rebuilding Europe
in the aftermath of the war

\- Eradicating infectious diseases like smallpox, etc.

\- Enacting civil rights legislation in the U.S.

\- Toppling Apartheid in South Africa

The EU has already made progress in regulating the advertising/surveillance
industry by enacting GDPR. If the U.S. summons up the political will to enact
a similar law, Facebook will have been substantially reined in.

